# [Wet Thumb Forum]-75 Gallon ...almost 2 months old



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Full Tank Shot









Left Shot









Right Shot









Suggestions/Comments welcome


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Full Tank Shot









Left Shot









Right Shot









Suggestions/Comments welcome


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Is that cork board in the background? Tank looks really nice. It should look great when it totally fills in.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

what is that? glosso and hairgrass?


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

@Andrew...Yes that is corkboard...I really really wanted to try that background....and when I got my 75gal...it was inevitable...basically its just the natural brown cork board tiles you get at Mennard's...I pasted it to the back with aquarium silicone..
Thanks for the comments...


@ Russel...yes that is Glosso and Hairgrass...
both are from my 29 gal...they were both in playsand with root ferts...the hairgrass did great! but the glosso ..to date grows upwards and doesnt carpet...even though i have close to 4 wpg in that tank.....

Now in the 75 Gal...Im using Eco-complete...the hairgrass at first is really difficuly to plant in that IMO...it kept comming out and floated on the top...but now finally it grabbed the substrate...and the glosso...is growing great...it started carpeting and seems to be growing really fast ...

The hairgrass is on the right..by the big drift wood...and the glosso is on the left..Im planning to burry a plastic ruler so that it will partition the substrate and the glosso or hairgrass dont cross their borders...

the picture is a little crappy and is right out of the camera..so appologies...i will try and post a better picture later...


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi ! Fisa
Its nice to see your work. I agree its going to look great when things start to grow in. A trick I am trying out to keep hairgrass from spreading all over is using plastic milk jugs. I cut the tops off so I have around 11/2 to 2 inches tall. Then I cut out the bottom so I can bend them to form walls with a small 90 degree lip. bury that in the substrate. I think I have a pic of it in one of my post. I think Its the one called " when algae happens". 
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8796060812&m=1161061311
It seems to be doing the job, I have some dwarf sag. in another tank that I have used this trick and its working very well. I have a thick grouping of dwarf sag. that doesn't seem to be spreading. Looking good Fisa keep us posted on the growth of our tanks.

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ah, corkboard. I should have known it couldn't have been that much glass algae







! )What can I say...it's early!)

Nice start. Looks like it should fill in great. Keep us posted!
Brian.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the comments Hawk and Brian....

Hey Hawk...I read your post ( algae post) about the milk carton...you know what...I did the bleach treatment on the harigrass before putting them in...so far they look fine but we will see...I will use your idea of the milk carton to partition...but I will completely bury it so you can't see it...and the roots dont go any further...as for the glosso ..I can just give them a trim ..as a slap on the wrist to keep to their boundries...lol

Brian the corkboard background....the picture actually doesnt do it justice...but in real life it looks really great...especially with the drift woods....I just can't wait for my fore ground to fill up...

Will keep you guys posted!


----------

